# Help with my anchor please!



## larsen-4 (Jan 6, 2010)

what type of release are you shooting?


----------



## corpralbarn (Jan 21, 2009)

Do you use a peep? Do you use a string loop?


----------



## samhighnam (Dec 2, 2008)

*...*

Yes i use a 1/32 peep with #1 clarifier and a short string loop. And i shoot a tru ball ultra 3 finger hinge style


----------



## Bowjoe1972 (Oct 29, 2008)

Now this is what works for me and you can see Reo and George Ryals using them I used a brass nock and draw to anchor and right in the cornor of the mouth place the brass nock or a small kisser button this way you have 3 anchor points which is enough you have the peep string to nose and the kisser I struggled with my anchor after trying a diffrent anchor point and was suggested to try this and it has been a 100% improvement.. so even if your not exactlly anchored in the same spot on the face you have 3 anchors which is totally enough..Now this is what works for me so to each their own and you gotta see what works for you..Best of luck..


----------



## samhighnam (Dec 2, 2008)

*I will have to try it*

Thanks for all the help. I have never shot a kisser button. not sure y but at this point anything is worth a try


----------



## drtnshtr (Jan 20, 2003)

this may have been mentioned already but I skipped right to the reply button because I have struggled with anchor position for so long. What helped me was going back to my jawbone for my anchor. Bone to bone back there will keep you consistent rather than trying to guess where you have your anchor each time if you are further forward on the side of your face. did you recently switch to the 3 finger hinge from a release that may have had a longer head? if so you may need to lengthen your loop some to make up the difference.


----------

